
Undercover in North Korea: “All Paths Lead to Catastrophe” - molecule
https://theintercept.com/2017/09/04/undercover-in-north-korea-all-paths-lead-to-catastrophe/
======
ifcologne
Thanks for this lesson in history (follow the links to more details) and a
story about the current system in Korea.

It is hard to imagine growing up in a totally isolated country and not knowing
anything about the outside world.

